# Just checking in.



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

I have been absent from the boards for a while due to being in welding school and now that I have graduated I am working full time as a welder. The hours are long and by the time I get home I usually just eat and then head off to bed but now that the weather is getting nice again, my son and I are both getting the itch to get the slingshots out and kill some cans. Made me think of all the great people on this board and so I thought I would stop in and say hello. Hope everyone is well and having fun with their slingshots.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congrats on completing welding school. I envy you getting to shoot with your Son.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations on the new career .Try to squeeze a break in every now and then . It will be good for you and your son .


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

congrats on your schooling My friend....great too shot with the family if you can find the time....Best to ya~AKAOldmiser


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

congrats on graduating you chose a great career,my father was a seam welder for a long time


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Congratulations on the new career! As time goes on hopefully the hours will get a little better so you have more free time. Definitely being able to shoot with your son is great and something you'll look back on with fondness in years to come.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome back. It is good to have a trade. Congratulations.


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I will try to check in once in awhile and hopefully get some time to shoot soon.


----------

